# Surround speaker placement



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a platform bed and its relatively low to the ground...shouild i mount the speakers low and face them towards me or in the ceiling pointing towards me:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Surround speakers are meant to play ambient sounds that envelop the listener. Mounting them on the side walls at about 6ft even with where you sit angled down slightly is the best option.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They should be mounted to the sides 2-3 feet above ear level.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

would it make a difference if there closer to me than the center channel. Because I have an Inwall center and on the right side of my room so I have to mount them just after the door frame


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Surround speakers are meant to play ambient sounds that envelop the listener. Mounting them on the side walls at about 6ft even with where you sit angled down slightly is the best option.


That's true most of the time, an especially so during the Pro-logic days, but I think they use them for directional cues too.. helicopters panning from front to back, and I have heard some dialogue in the rear surrounds as well.



rac126 said:


> would it make a difference if there closer to me than the center channel. Because I have an Inwall center and on the right side of my room so I have to mount them just after the door frame


It's not ideal, but most receivers can compensate to some extent for different speaker distances as well as individual speaker volume.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

I too have heard dialogue in the rear surrounds. and yes I have the option to control individual speaker volumes..So what I should do is simply knock the front speakers up a couple db's


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, to do it right, you should buy yourself a sound pressure meter and measure the volume of the test tones. That's really the only way to do it right.


----------



## rac126 (Jul 21, 2010)

ohh yea i have one of those...I think I got it calibrated properly now....Im pretty sure everything is on the up and up...Thanks for all the help!!:jump:


----------



## antr (Jun 10, 2010)

If you have monopol speakers, place them high directed towards you or towards back wall for best reflect.
Dipol speakers should be mounted high as well on the wall besides you.


----------

